# BC codes



## flyy (Dec 31, 2013)

Do the bc codes require that you install a drain for an outside shower? (even though its just 2 hose bibs). I'm working on a residential home that's 20 feet from the ocean with 10 feet of lawn in between the house and the ocean.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

flyy said:


> Do the bc codes require that you install a drain for an outside shower? (even though its just 2 hose bibs). I'm working on a residential home that's 20 feet from the ocean with 10 feet of lawn in between the house and the ocean.


You are 20 ft from getting beat up here if ya don't post proper introduction as per site rules.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

WTF is an outside shower? Install a kitty pool.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

flyy said:


> Do the bc codes require that you install a drain for an outside shower? (even though its just 2 hose bibs). I'm working on a residential home that's 20 feet from the ocean with 10 feet of lawn in between the house and the ocean.


I recently did one in Tsawwassen. Picky Delta inspectors were happy with the outside showerhead just spraying on the sidewalk. No drain.

I put easily accessible service valves (well marked) inside the mechanical room and a hose bibb low on the wall off the tub spout outlet so the valve could be drained in winter by the homeowner.


----------

